# Funny Pictures



## SuFiKitten77

Once in awhile I will come across a picture that I find humerous and would like to share with others .. so here is my thread for funny pictures .. post some of your own if you have them. Love to see them


----------



## bodybagged

I got one. I found this pic while bored one day crusin Google. The poor baby feel asleep!


----------



## HibLaGrande

nah that's what happens when you put D-con in the kitty food.


----------



## ScareFX




----------



## ScareFX




----------



## ScareFX




----------



## strange1




----------



## strange1




----------



## strange1




----------



## Lhallow

Love the kitty pic!! He must be so tiny to fit in a pie tin like that. Ahhh, I miss having kittens in my house.


----------



## grapegrl

Mullets make me laugh


----------



## DeathTouch




----------



## bodybagged

I don't agree with this but I found it quite humerous. I'm shure you guys will get a kick out of it though.


----------



## BloodyRose

Also amusing.
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/magical+trevor/


----------



## bodybagged

LOL!!! Those were great Rose! Now I have that song stuck in my head! lol.
http://www.holylemon.com/DanceThruTime.html
I thought this one was GREAT!!!! It's about 5 min though.


----------



## BloodyRose

Yea, Morbius showed me that a while ago. still funny though.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

That is a good one...I loved that he moves from Kung Fu fightin' To the Brady Bunch, to funny!


----------



## grapegrl

Okay...this is for my buddies who loved my last post in the Proceed at your own risk thread.

 Behold, the power of THE HOFF!!!!


----------



## Bram Bones

The HOFF is GOD!
Don't make him angry.


----------



## grapegrl

Oh no! Michael Knight's evil twin...Garthe Knight!!! Everyone panic!!!!

/don't hassle the Hoff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gypsichic's broom stick! LOL


----------



## grapegrl




----------



## Sinister

Forget Marilyn Manson...David Hasselhoff is the true Devil's spawn. It's just funny to me that he can't simply break down and ask his unholy father for a movie career and acting ability. :devil:


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Forget Marilyn Manson...David Hasselhoff is the true Devil's spawn. It's just funny to me that he can't simply break down and ask his unholy father for a movie career and acting ability. :devil:


LOL, Sin...I think that someone actually has a website titled something like "David Hasselhoff is the Antichrist". 

80's cheese at its ripest and stinkiest!


----------



## Bram Bones

Ham City.

I think I'm missing the enzyme that sees hammy acting.
I always thought Shatner was an okay actor.


----------



## grapegrl

Not a terribly funny pic, but in answer to Bram's funny comment...

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN!!!!!

(BTW, I love your new look Bram! mmmrrroww!  )


----------



## ScareFX

grapegrl said:


> Okay...this is for my buddies who loved my last post in the Proceed at your own risk thread.
> 
> Behold, the power of THE HOFF!!!!


LOL Jeeze grapegrl. I think I just had a seizure.:googly: Thanks alot.


----------



## grapegrl

ScareFX said:


> LOL Jeeze grapegrl. I think I just had a seizure.:googly: Thanks alot.


Glad to be of service!


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Gypsichic's broom stick! LOL


what the hell is this??? 

lol


----------



## bodybagged

I may be a little younger then some of you but I can remember alot of sweet dreamfilled nights of nothing but this.............








  LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

omg!!!! 

ACK!!!!!


----------



## grapegrl

You are one sick puppy, BB! :googly:


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for the nightmares I will be having tonight Bodybagged.


----------



## grapegrl

I am proud to present *drum roll* ...Bodybagged's boudoir!









HAR!! This site almost made me pee my pants: The Official David Hasselhoff Site of Worship

_Every woman desires him. Every man aspires to his hairy manliness._


----------



## bodybagged

I couldn't help myself. I know I'm rotten. lol.


----------



## bodybagged

grapegrl said:


> I am proud to present *drum roll* ...Bodybagged's boudoir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAR!! This site almost made me pee my pants: The Official David Hasselhoff Site of Worship
> 
> _Every woman desires him. Every man aspires to his hairy manliness._


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Did Bodybagging let you in while I was gone?


----------



## Sinister

Grape, that is just so wrong in so many ways, that one doesn't know where to begin...


----------



## gypsichic

omg!!!

ya'll are sick sick sick...........lol


----------



## grapegrl

*takes a bow*

Ah, my grateful fans!!!


----------



## Rocky

There's actually one dude who scares me even more than David Hasselhoff but I don't know his name. He's very short, has curly hair, and I believe he did some fitness videos in the 80s or something. Anyway if I find a picture I'll post it here. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

richard simmons?


----------



## bodybagged

Are you talkin bout this guy Rocky?


----------



## Rocky

Yes bodybagged that's him !!! Eeekkk!!  *runs away*


----------



## bodybagged

Just be thankful you didn't grow up in my house. My mother loved him! She had ALL of his books and videos! She watched them ALL the time. lol.


----------



## Sinister

Too many more pictures of Hasselhoff or that freaky dancing yard gnome Richard Simmons and I'm going to have to be forced to lock this thread!


----------



## bodybagged

Allright Sinister. I promise to behave!


----------



## bodybagged

LOL! Yard gnome! lol! That's classic!


----------



## BloodyRose

ROFL! you had to have known when Richard simons was mentioned someone would do this..
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=6647


----------



## BloodyRose

She promised I didn't!


----------



## lady_bee

BloodyRose said:


> ROFL! you had to have known when Richard simons was mentioned someone would do this..
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=6647


LOL! I have watched this show many times and never seen this...hilarious! I don't think they have ever cracked up laughing so many times either.


----------



## bodybagged

Rose, THAT was great! I absolutely love that show and never seen that episode! Thanks for sharing it! I was rollin! I'm gonna have to show it to BB!


----------



## Sinister

I am...I...I truly don't know...what to say. I am mortified.


----------



## TearyThunder

Bloodyrose, I don't think I have laughed so hard in long time. I somehow missed that episode too. I certainly need to be watching more tv.


----------



## Hella

BloodyRose said:


> ROFL! you had to have known when Richard simons was mentioned someone would do this..
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=6647


OH MY GOD...I am rolling on the floor, this was freaking hilarious!! do you know David Hasselhoff has also made an appearance on that show, I will have to see if I can find the clip of that.


----------



## grapegrl




----------



## turtle2778

OMG!!!!!! Thank you thank you ROSE....I was having such a bad day...that was freaking funny as hell. I cant wait to show that to my husband..OH GOD IT HURTS....Thanks


----------



## Rocky

hahahaha freaking hilarious!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I love Whose Line I watch it ever night on abc family and have seen that but it cracks me up everytime. Thanks for the laughs Rose


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*Hello world here's the hearse we'll be driven....when were dyinnnn*

I went away for the past weekend to Stockbridge Mass. and took a few pics of some interesting stuff like a Partridge Family Hearse 









And a Jesus actioin figure of all things next to an Edgar Allen Poe action figure


----------



## Haunted Neurons

BloodyRose said:


> ROFL! you had to have known when Richard simons was mentioned someone would do this..
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=6647


OMG! I have stomach cramps I laughed so hard. I love a good gut busting laugh!


----------



## bodybagged

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Poor baby car!
Click to expand...


----------

